# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Lymfeklier of niet?

## Dirk124

Hallo

Ik heb sinds 2 weken last van pijn tussen de oksel en tepel in ( het stukje huid net voor de oksel). Het is niet heel erge pijn en het is niet constant maar ik wil graag weten of het met lymfeklier te maken heeft, en hoe je een lymfeklier in je oksel kan voelen. Ik heb verder geen andere klachten maar ik zou het toch even willen weten
alvast bedankt.

----------


## Wendy

Als het de huis is, kan het zijn dat je kleding is gaan schuren langs je huid? Een lymfeklier voel je als een bobbel onder je huid. Dus dat is niet de huid zelf. Vaak voel ik m'n lymfeklieren bij mijn keel als ik verkouden ben.

----------

